# No sound: ALSA, Intel HDA and kernel 2.6.24-gentoo-r7

## Mort_pp

Not sure if this should go here or into "Multimedia".

I have emerged alsa utils and libs and then compiled the kernel with ALSA, Intel HD and Intel AC97 modules. Alsa "sees" my sound card: 

```
mort-pc mort # cat /proc/asound/cards

 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel

                      HDA Intel at 0xf9200000 irq 22
```

also when I run alsamixer my sound card is detected properly. I've triple checked that nothing is muted. Although everything looks fine, there is no sound output.

I'm using KDE. Mobo is GA-P35-DS3P

----------

## muhsinzubeir

have u tried to run alsaconf...?

----------

## TequilaTR

I have the ICH8 chip in my laptop, with same /proc/asound/cards content,

and i needed to put in /etc/modules.d/alsa:

options snd-hda-intel model=toshiba

options snd cards_limit=1

----------

## Mort_pp

Yeah, I did.

Alsaconf doesnt detect any audio and tells me to try legacy (which doesnt work anyway)

I'm not at home now, I'll try TequilaTR's advice ASAP

----------

## krinn

sometimes...

connected speakers to wrong jack ?

----------

## twangeri

Same problem here. Everything worked perfectly well before upgrading r4 to r7. alsaconf recognizes the card, and I have options "snd-hda-intel model=toshiba" in my /etc/modules.d/alsa. Volume is up, and still no sound.

----------

## Justmyself

When you compile your kernel you have to do this

```

Device drivers ---> Sound --->

   Sound car support               M

Advanced Linux Sound architecture --->

   Advanced Liunx Sound Architecture          M

   Sequencer supprt               M

   OSS Mixer API                  M

   OSS PCM (digital audio) API            M

     OSS PCM (digital audio) API - include plugins system  Y

   OSS Sequencer API               Y

   RTC Timer support               M

     Use RTC as default sequencer timer         Y

   Generic devices --->            not set

   USB devices --->            not set

   System on Chip audio support --->

     ALSA for SoC audio support              M

Open Sound System --->

   Open Sound System (DEPRECATED)            M

   OSS sound modules               M

```

And what is did:

emerge alsamixergui

emerge alsasound

rc-update add alsasound default

----------

## Mort_pp

Ok.

I compiled the kernel according to the configration given by Justmyself.

Only thing it changed is that alsaconf ran. It 'saw' HDA Intel and configured it, although it didnt change anything. 

Any suggestions?

All the kernel modules load properly, everything seems fine, alsaconf works, everything works, just there is no actual sound.

Nothing except IEC958 is muted (and I tried unmuting it, too)

----------

## wuzzerd

Here I have the same symptoms except my sound worked until two days ago when I started playing around with a webcam.  

I can boot older kernels and still no sound.  I can boot into erm ubuntu and voila sound.

Hmph I even rebuilt my kernel did an emerge --emptytree.

Is there a secret alsa control file that we don't know about??

----------

## wuzzerd

It works every time.  If I post first then look at all the other alsa threads I figure it out.  There are about 3 active threads right now. 

This fixed my quiet system: 

```
 /usr/sbin/alsactl -f /etc/asound.state restore
```

Give it a try if you haven't already tried it    :Very Happy: 

Question: Why does a $35 webcam from <erm>Wal-Mart</erm> shut of the sound, once in awhile?    Coincedence?

----------

## Mort_pp

Ok. Funny thing. 

The ound kinda works, but under skype only.

Neither KDE applications nor firefox (flash) play sound...

EDIT: Under noatun it works as well. But I cant get KDE sounds and flash sounds working...

----------

## epsilon72

 *Mort_pp wrote:*   

> Ok. Funny thing. 
> 
> The ound kinda works, but under skype only.
> 
> Neither KDE applications nor firefox (flash) play sound...
> ...

 

Maybe it's an aRts problem?

----------

## twangeri

 *epsilon72 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Maybe it's an aRts problem?

 

I don't think so, since I'm using Gnome and my problem is identical. It probably has something to do with the kernel upgrade? (Oh, why did I do it! ...oh yeah, wireless drivers).

I didn't find any new kernel options to choose. Is there an easy way to tell what's been changed in the last upgrade?

----------

## twangeri

All right, got it working! At least for now...

I made previously the configurations suggested by TequilaTR.

/etc/modules.d/alsa

options snd-hda-intel model=toshiba

options snd cards_limit=1

But I was too stupid to run update-modules (which is clearly told to do in the file /etc/modules.d/alsa).

# update-modules 

# /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

And sounds are playing again. Wohoo!

----------

## Mort_pp

Ok, flash on konqueror does emit sound.

It seems that I've got sound working on every application except base kde desktop (the KDE sounds, and KDE "test sound" button doesn't work either)

I don't really mind, but still desktop is a bit annoying. Any suggestions what could I do?

----------

